# deep amethyst stafford's master ink



## jkinney720 (Aug 2, 2012)

one of my prized ink bottles unbelievable color and quality for a privy dig i do say so myself. this is one of those bottles you admire daily.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 2, 2012)

I didn't know they could nuke bottles while they are still in the privy?  Then again they come up with some amazing contraptions these days.[8|]


----------



## LC (Aug 2, 2012)

I was trying to think of the color of the one I have without being able to look at it . I am terrible at calling the color of glass , but mine is the color of all others I have seen over the years except for this one . I did not know there was one in clear or aqua . Then too , there is always a first I have learned . This one sure looks nuked to me as well , but that is just my opinion . And if it isn't nuked , it sure is different .


----------



## epackage (Aug 2, 2012)

.


----------



## jkinney720 (Aug 2, 2012)

it was dug by my uncle and has been sitting on a shelf for idk how long. I,m just going by what i've been told. I'm not totally up with all the details off repops.


----------



## epackage (Aug 2, 2012)

Nuked doesn't mean it's a repro, it means it's the real deal but was exposed to large amounts of ultra violet light causing the manganese in the glass to turn it purple...


----------



## jkinney720 (Aug 3, 2012)

I see thanks for the insight i am kinda new at collecting bottles. What do you think the buying price would be? I got the bottle as a debt owed.


----------



## jkinney720 (Aug 3, 2012)

how long would it take to natural change the color?


----------



## epackage (Aug 3, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  jkinney720
> 
> how long would it take to natural change the color?


 For it to get as purple as it is I'd say 15-20 years if in a very well sunlit window, and it still might not get that dark, some people put them on the roofs of southern facing exposures with tin foil or some other metal to help reflect and intensify the sunlight...


----------



## jkinney720 (Aug 3, 2012)

wow people go through alot of trouble to change the color of a bottle. Personally i like my blues and greens.


----------

